# CABO Need Suggestions



## HOLE STRETCHER (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm heading to Cabo the middle of July and would like some suggestions from those who have been. What charter boats are the best. Places to stay and things to do. Rooster fish is the first goal followed by a stripped marlin. 2-3 days of fishing. Any other advice for the trip would be appreciated. If you would rather email please feel free [email protected]


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cabo*

We haven't been yet, but have a trip planned for May 15th. We've hired Renegade Mike (http://renegademikesportfishing.com/). We've talked to him many times and he really seems to know his stuff, and is very reasonable compared to some of the other operations. He came highly recommended to us. We are going with him for 2 days, doing the stripe marlin thing....If you remind me, I'll shoot you a report once we get back. 

Thanks,

Cameron


----------



## HOLE STRETCHER (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank. That would be great. Good luck.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I've stayed in Marina Fiesta in Cabo three times already in the past 2 years. Marina fiesta is right on the harbor, and you can wake up at 5 and be at your boat by 5:05 its that close. When we went we go with our guy that is about a 15min drive north. He is alot cheaper since your not actually going to the main place. It was 400 for a full day. Be their at 7 and back by dusk. Here is my suggestion: if you want to go and chase the trophys go to the main marina. When you go for marlin and trophys you dont fish the sea of cortez you go into the pacific. Which is right around the pass once you come out.

Then you take about an hour or two boat ride out to some place where marilin, sailfish, and all those big trophies thrive. But with out guy we also caught them, but they are more rare to come buy. Usually your trolling and the captain spots them on the surface and we throw live bait at them. 

My recommendation is to stay at the Marina Fiesta because once you get their everything is within walking distance. Bars, restaurants, beach, marina, and the city. If you want the name of my guy just let me know and I can get the info for you.


----------



## HOLE STRETCHER (Oct 15, 2007)

Good info. If you don't mind that would be great


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

OP I am extremely connected over there. Email sent


----------

